# Fehler beim Support Portal



## meeven (3. August 2017)

Hallo Corsair Support,

ich habe ein defektes Vengeance 650M, nun wollte ich ein Ticket auf eurer Support Seite eröffnen und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich logge mich zwar auf der deutschen Seite ein, werde aber immer auf die USA Support Seite weitergeleitet.
Ich glaube das sollte so nicht sein, oder?

Wäre nett wenn ich das defekte Netzteil über einen deutschen Ansprechpartner abwickeln könnte.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2017)

Hallo meeven,

Verwende bitte http://support.corsair.com/ und erstelle dort dein Ticket. Das System wurde vor kurzem angepasst und die deutsche Variante ist wegen technischer Probleme momentan noch nicht verfügbar. Sobald du eine Ticketnummer hast, poste diese gerne und ich schaue mir den Vorgang an.

Grüße


----------



## meeven (8. August 2017)

Hallo,
danke für die Info!

DIe Ticket ID lautet: 604432


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2017)

Vielen Dank. Magst du bitte einmal die Rechnung im Ticket hochladen? Einfach anhängen und einen kurzen Kommentar hinterlassen. Dann können wir die RMA freigeben.


----------



## meeven (13. August 2017)

Hallo,
sry hatte ich vergessen.

Habe nun die Rechnung und das im Ticket gewünschte Bild mit der Seriennummer hochgeladen.


----------

